# How Do You Talk To a Breeder?



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

What should you say in the first email to a breeder? If they have a Facebook account, should you PM them there, email, use their website, call, text, or leave a voice message? Should it be me or my mom who fills out the application/emails? What other tips would you have for me?

Lots of questions, sorry! Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I believe it should be the person who will be signing the purchase contract.

I generally look for indicators of the best way to contact someone. Often a website will state a preference. This will vary from breeder to breeder.

Personally, I find email easier to manage than direct messages on social media platforms. And phone is unlikely to be the preference of anyone under the age of 40, but I’m sure there are exceptions.

In the absence of any stated preference, I’d say a brief introductory email, indicating why I’d love one of their puppies and how I’d provide a good home, is the best way to initiate contact. I’d sign it off with my email address and phone number, asking about next steps.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

If they have a questionnaire or application on their website, I'd start by filling that out, unless they state that they would prefer an alternate form of contact. If all the have is a Facebook and/or Instagram, then contacting them through those platforms' messaging services would probably be best. 

As mentioned, the person who would be signing the contract should be the one making initial contact.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

I called breeders and left a message regarding my poodle history and circumstances in looking for a pup. Then I left my contact info (smart phone number and email address) and asked the to let me know when it would be convenient for me to contact them directly. Out of 10 inquiries, only one responded. She called me directly and I ended up getting a pup from her after a long time on a wait list. Good luck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

When using email remember that the breeder is probably getting a large volume of emails, and you need to say something short and to the point, to make your name rise above the rest. Many breeders will choose who they want their puppies to go to rather than simply putting names on a list in order of receipt. You need to stand out, in a good way, to them somehow.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I called, left a message that this was a serious inquiry, how much I admired her/his dogs. Most breeders have a landline for inquiries, otherwise I would have sent a text as well. Do your research on their kennel, their dogs and plaudits. Maybe a PF or other peer referral might be mentioned. Be persistent and respectful of their time.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I texted them.

Asked about availability, and included a 2 ish sentence about me.

No one's number is to a land line, it's to a cell phone with texting.


----------

